# Mommy's Bad Day



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mommy's home and she's had another bad day.











What? Again?












Something about jerk-face boss....












Hey, I listened to her last time. I'm outtie!














She'll never find me here.













OMG! If I pretend to cry, will she stop complaining?












Okay, if I can make myself throw up, she'll have to take a breath to get some towels.....












AAAAUUGGHHH!












She'll never find me here.














Bring it on. I'm sharpening my teeth....













Awww, man, I suck at hiding.....














Please, for the love of tuna, make her stop!!!














It's okay, I found the Pop Tarts and Baileys, turned on the DVR, we're good.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That was funny!
Here. Your kitties need this.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the green-green eyes on that cat! She looks so much like my Mallie...that expression.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I was going to suggest you keep the door to the liquor cabinet closed.


But then I saw that it was too late 8O :



It's okay, I found the Pop Tarts and Baileys, turned on the DVR, we're good.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Is the Bailey's for you or the kitties? 8O Cinderella looks pretty relaxed, therefore I am guessing both. :lol: Or they slipped you enough that you passed out! 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Did you come home early from work- it looks like they didn't have time to get their dose of Valium before you came in the door.

Hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Same here! I hope today goes much better. I think it is awful to have a terrible day at work and not be able to get away from it (thinking about it) after you've come home. I make myself feel better by imagining all the snappy comebacks I could have said if I didn't care if I were fired.
I know, not very mature. But it makes me feel better.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Please.........for the LOVE of tuna! AAAAUUGGHHH! OMG........totally ROFLMAO!!!!!!! Oh Marie, I know those kind of days well! That was HILL-LARIOUS! :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Love your pictorial! Poptarts and Baileys, eh? 
That's a very weird combination but I can see why 
it might be just what the doctor ordered. 
And I love the idea of getting over a bad day 
by thinking of all the snappy comebacks you 
could have said! When I have days where too 
many people have complained about something 
to me, my standard in-my-head lines are:

--Thanks for sharing, but I won't be caring.

and

--On the care-o-meter, you're scoring a 2.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Awe bless your unsympathetic kitties. Sorry you had a rough day with jerk face boss. Hope tomorrow is better for you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My3babies said:


> Is the Bailey's for you or the kitties?


I put a little bit in some non-fat milk, but I caught the kitties tasting it when I wasn't looking, and now they come running whenever I pour milk into a glass. 8O


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hahah! :lol: :lol: :lol: I always enjoy pictures of The Girls though!  

Heidi, that was hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: great pictures!! and the captions are so funny :lol:


----------



## babyzazue (Apr 16, 2008)

I love your pics, and your captions are great! They made me LOL. Thanks for that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tomorrow we should see happy kitty pictures!


----------



## soiliveinabubble (Mar 29, 2008)

marie73 said:


> My3babies said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Bailey's for you or the kitties?
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!! closet case alcoholic kitties!!!


----------

